# Australia Here we come



## Stevie T (Jan 5, 2010)

Good morning all.
Our 457 visa was granted yesterday after what seemed like an eternity but in reallity was only 4 months. The main hold up being waiting for NBV to issue the better half's nursing registration after having to sit IELTS exam and send results over back in early February.

Anyway I'm off to book flights now for 6th May, going to have a couple of days in Singapore and then arrive in Melbourne and down to Mornington on 9th May for some R&R before she who must be obeyed, starts her new job 1st June .

For all those waiting for visas to be granted, hang on in there, it does happen eventually. Good luck to you all

Steve


----------



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2010)

Stevie T said:


> Good morning all.
> Our 457 visa was granted yesterday after what seemed like an eternity but in reallity was only 4 months. The main hold up being waiting for NBV to issue the better half's nursing registration after having to sit IELTS exam and send results over back in early February.
> 
> Anyway I'm off to book flights now for 6th May, going to have a couple of days in Singapore and then arrive in Melbourne and down to Mornington on 9th May for some R&R before she who must be obeyed, starts her new job 1st June .
> ...



Congrats mate.

Are you aware that some airlines offer extra baggage to people who migrate? I'm sure that Singapore Airlines offer an extra 30kg per person. It's worth checking out.

AA


----------



## Stevie T (Jan 5, 2010)

AndyA said:


> Congrats mate.
> 
> Are you aware that some airlines offer extra baggage to people who migrate? I'm sure that Singapore Airlines offer an extra 30kg per person. It's worth checking out.
> 
> AA


Hi Andy thanks for the good wishes and the same to you. That was a short timeline for you.
I know some airlines allow 40kg luggage so I am trawling through now to see what deals we can get. I will check out Singapore Airlines thanks.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Congratulations Steve! :clap2:


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

Stevie T said:


> Good morning all.
> Our 457 visa was granted yesterday after what seemed like an eternity but in reallity was only 4 months. The main hold up being waiting for NBV to issue the better half's nursing registration after having to sit IELTS exam and send results over back in early February.
> 
> Anyway I'm off to book flights now for 6th May, going to have a couple of days in Singapore and then arrive in Melbourne and down to Mornington on 9th May for some R&R before she who must be obeyed, starts her new job 1st June .
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## GOGETTER (Apr 8, 2010)

congratulations stevie im also waiting on my visa to its the business subclass 163 should be another couple of months now and im off to melbourne myself frankston im going to


----------



## Stevie T (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you. I hope you don't have to wait too long for your visa.
Frankston is nice its only about 20 minutes from Mornington and it has a fantastic view as you aproach the town down the highway looking out to the ocean. (One of the best views I have ever encountered.) 
PS its got some nice places to eat too
Good luck
Steve


----------



## Stevie T (Jan 5, 2010)

Many thanks 
Steve


----------



## Stevie T (Jan 5, 2010)

kaz101 said:


> Congratulations Steve! :clap2:


Thank you


----------



## Pooks (Feb 4, 2009)

Well done!

Frankston - was there in January this year! - just popped into see some friends. Steve isn't wrong about the views in the Mornington Peninusla!... and forget the food.... the Wine .. amazing!


----------



## granny broxi (Feb 19, 2011)

*granny broxi*




Stevie T said:


> Good morning all.
> Our 457 visa was granted yesterday after what seemed like an eternity but in reallity was only 4 months. The main hold up being waiting for NBV to issue the better half's nursing registration after having to sit IELTS exam and send results over back in early February.
> 
> Anyway I'm off to book flights now for 6th May, going to have a couple of days in Singapore and then arrive in Melbourne and down to Mornington on 9th May for some R&R before she who must be obeyed, starts her new job 1st June .
> ...


Hi there, firstly good luck with the move, this is my first visit to the forum. My daughter and her husband are going to Melbourne, but they are getting a years working visa, and taking it from there. They are applying this weekend, does that visa take a long time to be granted. Thanks for any help.


----------



## emzywemzypops (Sep 16, 2010)

I think working holiday visa ( that's what it sounds like they are applying for) should come back pretty quickly, some say in 24 hours! Correct me if I'm wrong though anyone!


----------



## Kee (Feb 20, 2011)

Stevie T said:


> Good morning all.
> Our 457 visa was granted yesterday after what seemed like an eternity but in reallity was only 4 months. The main hold up being waiting for NBV to issue the better half's nursing registration after having to sit IELTS exam and send results over back in early February.
> 
> Anyway I'm off to book flights now for 6th May, going to have a couple of days in Singapore and then arrive in Melbourne and down to Mornington on 9th May for some R&R before she who must be obeyed, starts her new job 1st June .
> ...


hi, congratulations! we are only just starting the process but hopefully in another 6 months....
Noticed that your partner is a nurse and wondered if you had any tips for me? is it better to go through a healthcare agency or direct to the hospitals? also, do they offer any kind of relocation package? 
Thankyou kindly and all the best for your new future!


----------

